# Bluetooth module for Acer Aspire 8930-6442



## Deleted041218 (May 27, 2009)

I would like to have Bluetooth in my Acer Aspire 8930-6442, which has an external button for activating Bluetooth but does not have the module. I found this on eBay and figure it will work, and the seller said it should as well. I was just wondering, what will I need to do to install it?  I have no knowledge of how a laptop is arranged internally, or where this would plug in, so any help would be nice. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted041218 (May 27, 2009)

Anyone know? I'd like to order it soon.


----------



## wchen64572 (Dec 29, 2007)

I wouldn't suggest trying to adding bluetooth to your computer. As the internal components are very delicate.
Might I suggest a mini usb dongle that you can plug in and never take out.
THis link should work: 
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=us...mpt=Cell_Phones&_odkw=bluetooth+usb&_osacat=0


----------



## Deleted041218 (May 27, 2009)

USB add-ons always seem to bulky and annoying, and I'd rather have the internal bluetooth, seeing as I have a button on my laptop for Bluetooth so I'm sure it's made for Bluetooth.


----------



## Deleted041218 (May 27, 2009)

I'm guessing that it's definitely possible if it's up for auction on eBay. I think I might just go ahead and buy it, but I have no idea how to put it in haha.


----------

